# MTB Fun-Cross in Diez an der Lahn



## Johann (21. März 2003)

nähere Infos folgen auf unserer Seite....

MountainBikeTeam Schaumburg


----------



## s-geronimo (21. März 2003)

gib mal bescheid, wenn es genauere info's gibt.

gruß
ger nim 


p.s. see you in bad marienberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johann (21. März 2003)

wird gemacht....

wir sind die roten in Bad Marienberg, die nachher auch aufm treppchen stehen...


----------



## s-geronimo (21. März 2003)

.... und wir stehen an der strecke und feuern euch an.


----------



## dave (24. März 2003)

Wow, Ihr legt Euch mal wieder richtig ins Zeug! 
Bin allerdings genau an dem WE mit Bikeaholic & Friends auf einem FR-Exkurs durch das Saarland ...


----------



## Johann (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *Wow, Ihr legt Euch mal wieder richtig ins Zeug!
> Bin allerdings genau an dem WE mit Bikeaholic & Friends auf einem FR-Exkurs durch das Saarland ... *



danke, man tut was man kann...  

wir waren gestern in Bad Marienberg, CrossCountryRennen, sehr schön gemacht, könntet ihr nächstes jahr auch mal ins auge fassen... infos gibts unter www.wsg-badmarienberg.de 

war super wetter, das erste mal in kurzen klamotten für dieses jahr, megageil....

na dann


----------



## s-geronimo (24. März 2003)

wir waren auch da. allerdings habe wir uns nur das erste rennen (herren elite) im wald komplett angesehen und dann noch einen teil von den kids.
dann ging's wieder nach hause (sonst hätte es noch miese stimmung mit der family gegeben).

seid ihr mitgefahren? welche plätze habt ihr belegt?

gruß
ger nim


----------



## Johann (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von s-geronimo _
> *wir waren auch da. allerdings habe wir uns nur das erste rennen (herren elite) im wald komplett angesehen und dann noch einen teil von den kids.
> dann ging's wieder nach hause (sonst hätte es noch miese stimmung mit der family gegeben).
> 
> ...



siehste, und ich hab die ganz zeit ausschau gehalten und hab mein rotes trikot in die sonne gehalten, aber keiner hat gerufen "hy Andy"....  

wir waren mit insgesamt mit 5 leuten von uns dort.... war ne schöne strecke, auch für zuschauer....

plazierungen stehen wohl bald im netz, hab noch keine ahnung, aber so toll waren wir nicht...

hier ist marcus unser bester.....


----------



## Johann (25. März 2003)

@ s-geronimo

hast du zufällig fotos von dem rennen in bad marienberg gemacht? vielleicht sogar noch digital? wenn ja, würdest du mir mal paar impressionen zukommen lassen? wär echt super....


andy


----------



## s-geronimo (25. März 2003)

@johann

ne, tut mir leid. wir haben erst kurz vor bad marienberg gemerkt, daß wir die kamera vergessen haben.


----------



## s-geronimo (28. März 2003)

servus,

wann gibt's infos zum 27.04 ??

is nich mehr lange hin......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johann (28. März 2003)

naja, viel info gibts noch nicht, es ist ein cross-parcour auf dem DAA (diezer automobil ausstellung) - gelände aufgebaut, dieser wird in z.b. 4er gruppen eine gewisse anzahl umrundet, und im k.o. system gehts in die nächste runde.... aber detailierte infos werden noch folgen, ich bin leider nur auftragsempfänger und kein organisator.....
ist ähnlich einem motocross-event.... also kein cross-country und erst recht kein marathon....
aber fun pur!!!


----------



## dave (28. März 2003)

das ist also schon so ein richtiger bmx-ähnlicher parcours mit waschbrettern, tables, sprüngen usw.?!  
vielleicht bleiben wir ja doch nur für den samstag im saarland ... 
mit springen sollte ich mich jetzt zwar zurückhalten, aber anschauen würde ich mir das schon ganz gerne!


----------



## Johann (31. März 2003)

so soll das werden, wir werden da mit viel erde einen parcour bauen..... anschauen lohnt sich bestimmt, mitmachen wäre natürlich besser....


----------



## Johann (7. April 2003)

neuste infos.....


----------



## Johann (24. April 2003)

haben gestern den parcour mit baggern und rüttelwalzen hergerichtet, es kann losgehen!!!!!!!!

am samstag freies training auf der strecke, am sonntag rennen!!!!!!

und vergesst die geführten touren durch die highlights der region nicht!!!!!!


----------



## s-geronimo (24. April 2003)

wir sind dabei!
tour 1 um 13.00uhr...... bestell schon mal trockenes wetter.

ger nim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (26. April 2003)

viel spass am sonntag! ich hoffe ihr habt mit dem wetter diesmal mehr glück als letztes mal.
und danach bitte viele fotos vom fun cross posten  ich bin bis sonntag nachmittag weg und kann daher leider nicht vorbeischauen.


----------



## s-geronimo (28. April 2003)

für alle, die nicht dabei waren : PECH GEHABT !!

war echt ne klasse tour mit starken downhills und super singletrails.

gruß
ger nim


----------

